# Paul Pierce may opt out of his Wizards contract to play for the Clippers in 2015-16



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> One of the biggest questions surrounding the Wizards' offseason surrounds on what Paul Pierce will do this offseason. After their Game 6 loss to the Atlanta Hawks in the second round of the playoffs, it seemed as if he would retire, based on what he said in postgame interviews.
> 
> However, now that he has had a little time to reflect on things, The Truth may play next season after all. But it appears that he is considering a return to his hometown of Los Angeles to play for the Clippers, according to a column by TNT/NBA.com's David Aldridge earlier this week:
> 
> ...


http://www.bulletsforever.com/2015/...wizards-contract-opt-out-possibility-clippers


----------

